# New male rider, question about riding trousers.



## LuFil8 (6 July 2016)

Hi there, 

I'm a new male rider, 19. Started a few lessons and really getting into it, so I bought myself some cheap boots and breeches (or jodhpurs) online to start out. The boots are great, but I am concerned the breeches are too tight. They are definitely men's and also my regular size, just feel fairly tight! Completely new to riding, slightly anxious I look quite silly! Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (7 July 2016)

Try wearing panti hose or cycling shorts for your comfort and to prevent girlish giggles, , but please check in the mirror before you venture outside. They should not be ............. too "snug"


----------



## Theocat (7 July 2016)

It's possible they just don't fit- and cheap material isn't always the comfiest! Find a tack shop where you can try a few pairs on.


----------



## PaddyMonty (7 July 2016)

Another male rider here. If you are not used to wearing breeches then they will feel tight. There is nothing a bloke would wear in normal life that comes close to breeches. Don't worry about looking silly, you have normal attire for riding. Just one thought, are your boots long or short? Short boots and breeches are NOT a good look for us blokes. If they are short then get a pair of gaiters.
This is about as tight as breeches should be (note long boots).


----------



## chestnut cob (7 July 2016)

Riding wear sizes often bear no relation to your normal clothing sizes IME!  I wear a size 8 or at a push a 10 in my normal clothes yet I can easily end up wearing a 12 in some sizes of breeches.  I tried on a 10 a this week in some competition breeches and couldn't do them up.  I've also found that I sometimes can't even get 10s on above my knees, yet in other makes a 10 will be massive and I could fit in an extra person!
Try a few pairs on and just buy whatever feels most comfortable.  The cheap ones are often a funny shape I find.  I popped into Robinsons this week (don't know why I bothered, it's always rubbish) and they seem to now only stock their awful Requisite women's jods which are straight up and down.  No good for anyone who isn't a stick!


----------



## cootuk (7 July 2016)

Im a beginner male rider too.

They should hug you without any baggy bits or the fastener digging in.  Quite stretchy so also shouldn't limit your legs bending. 

Personally i prefer the John Whitaker breeches as their front pockets are usable and useful, and not too expensive when bought off fleabay


----------



## soapy (7 July 2016)

Hello and congratulations for having the balls (so to speak) to take up riding. You&#8217;ll have loads of fun. It&#8217;s not the first time this topic has appeared on this forum. The initial donning of riding breeches seems to be the source of much angst with many beginner male riders. It was for me too at first. I'm not sure why. It&#8217;s actually a bit bizarre. I mean, why be bothered? Maybe it's because, as a male beginner you are surrounded by females wearing the same clothes? Who knows. Anyway, I came to the conclusion that they're just sporting apparel. Like cycling shorts, swimming trunks, jogging bottoms or wetsuits &#8211; they&#8217;re not a fashion statement - they exist to serve a purpose. Breeches allow mobility, help prevent rubbing and provide support. Therefore, in my opinion, they shouldn't be baggy. If they are baggy you need to wear tight underwear underneath anyway and so what's the point?

If your recent purchase is comfortable I wouldn't worry about it. If you&#8217;re a normal sort of build you won&#8217;t look silly. I Agree with PaddyMonty though. Long boots, or short boots with half chaps, are a must (jodhpurs and short boots are fine for kids but don't look right on adults).

Finally, just have confidence. Confidence counts for a lot. If you feel self-conscious you&#8217;ll draw attention. It sounds silly but just practice wearing your riding gear around your house until it feels normal. And finally finally, if your breeches really are so tight that they leave nothing to the imagination &#8211; just wear a modesty t-shirt. Job done!


----------

